
CoffeeScript + Processing.js == Crazy Delicious - NSMeta
http://dry.ly/2011/02/21/coffeescript--processingjs--crazy-delicious/
======
foxbarrington
Here's the output/visualization of the tutorial: <http://smooth-
ice-321.heroku.com/>

(better performance in chrome/safari/webkit)

